# Painful swollen gland under arm...



## myk's mummy

Has anyone experienced painful, swollen glands under the arm? I noticed this on my right side yesterday. It aches and gets worse when I move my arm.
I'm nearly 4 months along and I was thinking it might have something to do with general hormonal changes in the breast?
I feel fine and I havent noticed any other swollen glands... Any advice? It's just so sore!


----------



## minkie

This happened to me in my last pregnancy and this one as well... Very painful gland in my armpit, I saw 2 doctors And I guess it's completely normal and nothing to worry about!!!


----------



## iow_bird

Hi,
If it were me I'd get it checked out by a Dr. Any changes in your breasts or under your arms should definately be checked out, it's probably nothing, but it pays to be safe. It would be awful if it were something serious and you hadn't had it looked at. Not wanting to scaremonger...I work for Breast Screening and I guess I might just be more cautious with things like this than most?
Hope it gets better soon x x x


----------



## Cookie1979

I've had that but not in pregnancy, it went quite quickly...I think usually you'd take some sort of anti inflammatory like Ibruprofen or Diclafenic if you need something stronger, but obviously you cant while pregnant. 

Might be an idea to see your doctor if its painful though, you never know there might be something they can give you, or they might have some advice on how to improve it.

Hope it goes soon.


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

I had this but not in pregancy - was where it was hot and the gland got infected (yuck!) Dr can sort it out for you! x


----------



## KellyC75

Do go & see your doctor....Anything like this should be checked out & you'll feel much better, just to know

However, im sure its nothing to worry about, as the others have said


----------



## sounderella

This was actually a sign for me this go around that I was indeed pregnant.

Glands under both my armpits were swollen. Dr. told me it was because of the changes in the breasts and you actually have milk ducts that spread under your arms. Mine went away within a couple of weeks but get sore every now and then.


----------



## myk's mummy

Thanks ladies :) I spoke to one of the Dr's at work and he said to take some paracetamol and call him if the pain doesn't get better. That was yesterday. Today the gland is double the size and hurts about the same. I slept with a hot pack on it last night hoping it'd be better today but it doesn't seem to have helped. 
The pain actually reminds me of when I got a blocked milk duct shortly after my milk came in with my daughter. I heard massaging it can help, and I have tried but it's pretty sore so I'm trying to leave it alone for a while...


----------



## Newt4

sorry double post


----------



## Newt4

I had that when i wasnt pregnant. It was an inflamed lymph node cause by a staph infection. Id get it checked out because if it is from an infection then the infection is really bad and needs to be treated asap!!!!!!!!


----------

